
Ask HN: Book Recommendations - dashboard
Where do you get your book recommendations?<p>Do you subscribe any value to all these &#x27;Must read books&#x27; lists or what Bill Gates (or other famous person) may say they read in a blog post? Do you assign any value to a list put together by some random person that says a famous person recommends a particular set of books?<p>In other words, do you feel more inclined to read a book that has been endorsed in a list by someone famous?<p>Do you just rely on reviews from Amazon, Goodreads etc?<p>Lately, some of the most interesting books I&#x27;ve found have actually been through HN threads where a user mentions a book relevant to the topic discussed, usually by including a summary or short excerpt from that book.<p>Your thoughts?
======
mpetkevicius
Here are the sources I use:

1\. HackerNewsBooks.com subscription

2\. Amazon recommendations for books I've enjoyed

3\. Book on literature, such as The Literature Book from Big Ideas Simply
Explained series

